# Newbie from northern ireland



## Sabrina_xo

howdy! 
my names sabrina im 24 and live in belfast northern ireland. Im currently pregnant with my second child, my son is almost 8 and im now 14wks into my pregnancy. My sister swore by this site when she was having her baby last year so I thought id give it a rattle, im due on the 8th may 2011 and hopefully by then itll have sunk in that im going to have another baby :wacko: my heads lit i dont think ive actually realised it yet. 

Also just been diagnosed as bipolar and have just started medication which im unsure and abit worried if it can harm my unborn baby alto the doc says its safe after 12weeks but still paranoid so any advice on that wud be soooo appreciated :) 

sabrina xo


----------



## babynewbie

hello welcome to bnb :wave:


----------



## hayley x

:hi: welcome to bnb, congratulations on baby #2 :happydance: xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## pink_bow

:wave: welcome to BNB, congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :) I am also Sabrina from Belfast Northern Ireland !! lol


----------



## Sabrina_xo

sabby52 said:


> Hi welcome to BnB :) I am also Sabrina from Belfast Northern Ireland !! lol

lol ur joking? small world isnt it, ur the first one ive came across on here then from my neck of the woods, nice to see lol, wud ya recommend this site then? xo


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/wel4lt.gif :wave:


----------



## sabby52

Sabrina_xo said:


> sabby52 said:
> 
> 
> Hi welcome to BnB :) I am also Sabrina from Belfast Northern Ireland !! lol
> 
> lol ur joking? small world isnt it, ur the first one ive came across on here then from my neck of the woods, nice to see lol, wud ya recommend this site then? xoClick to expand...

Deffo recommend it, the ladies are amazing on here, the advice is second to none and there is always someone there with a shoulder when you need it :thumbup: where abouts in Belfast are you ? X


----------



## Sabrina_xo

awk thats great thanks, i feel like im addicted to it aready lol. Im in dundonald wbu? xo


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey welcome to the site, im also a fellow NI im from comber, you'll love the site.


----------



## Sabrina_xo

YoungNImum said:


> Hey welcome to the site, im also a fellow NI im from comber, you'll love the site.

awk hiya, nice to see another local one on here :) you due on boxing day? awk a wee xmas baby will be soo nice! :happydance: xo


----------



## YoungNImum

Sabrina_xo said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey welcome to the site, im also a fellow NI im from comber, you'll love the site.
> 
> awk hiya, nice to see another local one on here :) you due on boxing day? awk a wee xmas baby will be soo nice! :happydance: xoClick to expand...

Hey, where abouts you in dundonald, my sister lives there an thats where i was born, but moved to comber when i was 4 haha
yes boxing day baby for me hopfully if he/she isnt early or late :thumbup: x


----------



## Sabrina_xo

im in tullycarent, beside the ice bowl, ya know it? is this ur first, i went early wif my first, only 4 days mind ya, was glad tho i was ready for crackin up lol xo


----------



## YoungNImum

Sabrina_xo said:


> im in tullycarent, beside the ice bowl, ya know it? is this ur first, i went early wif my first, only 4 days mind ya, was glad tho i was ready for crackin up lol xo

Yea i no it but im never down that end, yea this my first wee one but all 5 of my sisters have already had kids so just me left havin one so iv got plenty of help i hope haha
Iv gotten used to the idea of having a boxing day baby so i hope i go on boxing day, just have to wait and see tho :thumbup: x


----------



## Sabrina_xo

YoungNImum said:


> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> im in tullycarent, beside the ice bowl, ya know it? is this ur first, i went early wif my first, only 4 days mind ya, was glad tho i was ready for crackin up lol xo
> 
> Yea i no it but im never down that end, yea this my first wee one but all 5 of my sisters have already had kids so just me left havin one so iv got plenty of help i hope haha
> Iv gotten used to the idea of having a boxing day baby so i hope i go on boxing day, just have to wait and see tho :thumbup: xClick to expand...

i hope it all goes well for you n u dont go over due, lol id be raging tho if i was took in on xmas day, n not get my presies lol id sit wif ma legs crossed if i had to lol, 5 sisters thats abit mad ive one n thats enuf lol xo


----------



## sabby52

Sabrina_xo said:


> awk thats great thanks, i feel like im addicted to it aready lol. Im in dundonald wbu? xo

I'm on the Antrim road :) when is bubs due ?


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

*Welcome To BnB *​


----------



## Sabrina_xo

sabby52 said:


> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> awk thats great thanks, i feel like im addicted to it aready lol. Im in dundonald wbu? xo
> 
> I'm on the Antrim road :) when is bubs due ?Click to expand...

hiya auk yeh i know where that is :) are u hearing the wind outside :( its bloody awfull. due on the 8th of may, seems sooo far away like, hopefully once christmas passes itll maybe pass abit quicker im soo impatient lol :D xo


----------



## sabby52

Sabrina_xo said:


> sabby52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> awk thats great thanks, i feel like im addicted to it aready lol. Im in dundonald wbu? xo
> 
> I'm on the Antrim road :) when is bubs due ?Click to expand...
> 
> hiya auk yeh i know where that is :) are u hearing the wind outside :( its bloody awfull. due on the 8th of may, seems sooo far away like, hopefully once christmas passes itll maybe pass abit quicker im soo impatient lol :D xoClick to expand...

The weather is wild tonight :wacko: I was the same with my second, there is 9 years between my 2 boys, I didn't think I would be having anymore after my 1st so when I found out I was pregnant again I just wished it away, I am also very, very impatient lol


----------



## Sabrina_xo

sabby52 said:


> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sabby52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> awk thats great thanks, i feel like im addicted to it aready lol. Im in dundonald wbu? xo
> 
> I'm on the Antrim road :) when is bubs due ?Click to expand...
> 
> hiya auk yeh i know where that is :) are u hearing the wind outside :( its bloody awfull. due on the 8th of may, seems sooo far away like, hopefully once christmas passes itll maybe pass abit quicker im soo impatient lol :D xoClick to expand...
> 
> The weather is wild tonight :wacko: I was the same with my second, there is 9 years between my 2 boys, I didn't think I would be having anymore after my 1st so when I found out I was pregnant again I just wished it away, I am also very, very impatient lolClick to expand...

yeh its hectic its like i am really greatfull that im pregnant and having another child but im just not one of the ones that expects the world to stop cuz im pregnant, like when my mum n other half keep bitchin at me to stop lifting things n standing on chairs (da clean ma windas lol) its frustrates the lyf outa me, its like im pregnant not disabled lol its wild like, is there many people on this site from ni? and this guna sound stupid but whats a bump buddy? :dohh: xo


----------



## sabby52

There is quite a few from N Ireland on here :thumbup: I didn't have a bump buddy cuss I wasn't here when I was pregnant but I am assuming it is someone who is due round about the same time as you, someone to exchange worries and plans with, I think anyway :) x


----------



## Nic1107

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Sabrina_xo

sabby52 said:


> There is quite a few from N Ireland on here :thumbup: I didn't have a bump buddy cuss I wasn't here when I was pregnant but I am assuming it is someone who is due round about the same time as you, someone to exchange worries and plans with, I think anyway :) x

oooo ryt, hopefully ill pick it all up soon enough :) thanks xo


----------



## v2007

Welcome. 

:hi:

V xxxx


----------



## YoungNImum

Sabrina_xo said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> im in tullycarent, beside the ice bowl, ya know it? is this ur first, i went early wif my first, only 4 days mind ya, was glad tho i was ready for crackin up lol xo
> 
> Yea i no it but im never down that end, yea this my first wee one but all 5 of my sisters have already had kids so just me left havin one so iv got plenty of help i hope haha
> Iv gotten used to the idea of having a boxing day baby so i hope i go on boxing day, just have to wait and see tho :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> i hope it all goes well for you n u dont go over due, lol id be raging tho if i was took in on xmas day, n not get my presies lol id sit wif ma legs crossed if i had to lol, 5 sisters thats abit mad ive one n thats enuf lol xoClick to expand...

Ino i keep sayin to everyone i dont care as long as i get my x-mas dinner haha Awk 5 sisters is lovely, never get any of my clothes back after i lend them stuff tho lol
There is a thread on here for all the NI girls ill find it and post the link :thumbup:


----------



## lauzie84

Hi hun - welcome to BnB!! I'm from Northern Ireland too! Newtownabbey xx


----------



## Sabrina_xo

YoungNImum said:


> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> im in tullycarent, beside the ice bowl, ya know it? is this ur first, i went early wif my first, only 4 days mind ya, was glad tho i was ready for crackin up lol xo
> 
> Yea i no it but im never down that end, yea this my first wee one but all 5 of my sisters have already had kids so just me left havin one so iv got plenty of help i hope haha
> Iv gotten used to the idea of having a boxing day baby so i hope i go on boxing day, just have to wait and see tho :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> i hope it all goes well for you n u dont go over due, lol id be raging tho if i was took in on xmas day, n not get my presies lol id sit wif ma legs crossed if i had to lol, 5 sisters thats abit mad ive one n thats enuf lol xoClick to expand...
> 
> Ino i keep sayin to everyone i dont care as long as i get my x-mas dinner haha Awk 5 sisters is lovely, never get any of my clothes back after i lend them stuff tho lol
> There is a thread on here for all the NI girls ill find it and post the link :thumbup:Click to expand...

cool at be great, jus be gud to talk to some local people :)


----------



## Sabrina_xo

lauzie84 said:


> Hi hun - welcome to BnB!! I'm from Northern Ireland too! Newtownabbey xx

Awk hiya! thats where my OH's from :)


----------



## lauzie84

Sabrina_xo said:


> lauzie84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun - welcome to BnB!! I'm from Northern Ireland too! Newtownabbey xx
> 
> Awk hiya! thats where my OH's from :)Click to expand...

Whereabouts in N'Abbey is he from? I'm from Monkstown x


----------



## YoungNImum

Here is th NI link 

https://www.babyandbump.com/united-kingdom/370325-northern-ireland-crew-60.html


----------



## Sabrina_xo

lauzie84 said:


> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauzie84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun - welcome to BnB!! I'm from Northern Ireland too! Newtownabbey xx
> 
> Awk hiya! thats where my OH's from :)Click to expand...
> 
> Whereabouts in N'Abbey is he from? I'm from Monkstown xClick to expand...

Abotts cross :) duno if thats near u or not xo


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!!! :wave:


----------



## lauzie84

Sabrina_xo said:


> lauzie84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina_xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauzie84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun - welcome to BnB!! I'm from Northern Ireland too! Newtownabbey xx
> 
> Awk hiya! thats where my OH's from :)Click to expand...
> 
> Whereabouts in N'Abbey is he from? I'm from Monkstown xClick to expand...
> 
> Abotts cross :) duno if thats near u or not xoClick to expand...

It is indeed - just 2 mins down the road x


----------



## jenny_wren

welcome aboard :wave:​


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------

